

Foursquare Searching for Data Scientist - A Sign of Things to Come? - coderdude
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/foursquare_searching_for_data_scientist_-_a_sign_o.php

======
felix0702
I certainly do not think 4sq needs a data scientist to build a basic
recommendation engine at this point. Instead, hiring a social psychoanalyst
might help to find ways to encourage people to check-in.

